# Are people eligible to work in AUS & UK if they have PR or Citizenship from SA



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, a friend of mine lives in SA and i'm not sure he is working on which visa but he's there past 3/4 years and it was one day i was talking to him about jobs in SA and i remember he telling me that if somebody has permanent residence or citizenship from SA is also eligible to work in UK & AUS with minimal procedure of migration.. Is this true...?


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

aj34321 said:


> Hi, a friend of mine lives in SA and i'm not sure he is working on which visa but he's there past 3/4 years and it was one day i was talking to him about jobs in SA and i remember he telling me that if somebody has permanent residence or citizenship from SA is also eligible to work in UK & AUS with minimal procedure of migration.. Is this true...?


No, there is no truth to that at all.


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

you will be required to apply for a visa - whether it be for a tourist or work.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

It used to be the case that Common Wealth citizens under the age of 26 could live and work in the UK for a period of two years. You can check on the border agency website just to be sure UK Border Agency | Home Page the same arrangement is true for this age group i.e. UK citizens who want to work and travel in Aus not sure again about SA but it is worth checking on the Aus government website. South Africa has not had a good name since terrorist used stolen SA passports to enter the UK.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

